# So worried about Shiloh :(



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm waiting for the wainwrites wet to be delivered... Shiloh hasn't eatten since yesterday morning. I called his vet up and we are going to take him in tomorrow. Getting him a gaidia test done and a general bloods on the 2nd January when I get paid. Shiloh seems really down and he's been on and off his food for a few days now. I'm so worried about him :crying: This isn't like him at all.. he's sat up here on the sofa with me and he just looks so misrable. I guess I really need some suport, this is starting to get a bit much emotionally for me. I love my Shy-Bear so much I just want him to get well :crying:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about Shiloh. 

Try and stay positive. You will be surprised what that alone can do!!.

Hope your WW soon arrives and all goes well at the vet's

Will be thinking of you both.

Sending lots of positive,healing vibes x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no useful advice at all but really hope that you get to the bottom of all this soon. Stay strong xx.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, it's heart breaking to see him like this. We are having him tested for a bunch of stuff when I get paid at the begining of next month. He was snuggled next to me getting a fuss for most of this morning..


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope you find out what is wrong with shiloh ...It is so sad watching them not being full of life and bouncing about ..x


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Well we went to the vets today and he's lost another kg. He's now 27kg down from 28.2kg (weighed 3 weeks before xmas) he did look skinner.. He took a few mouth fulls of food today. I am waiting for pets at home to deliver the wainwrites they told me because of the xmas rush they didn't send it out till today so I should have it by monday. He has a slight temp so he's had a shot for that and he's had a injection with antibiotics in. I get paid on the 2nd and the vet opens on the 4th so we are going to have a general bloods and a giadia test (can't spell it) done even though she doesn't think it's giadia because all my dogs would have it, she wants to rule it out. I guess we'll see how those turn out and go from there.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i know what its like, we went through the mill with alfie and we were at our wits end.

he did have giardia and camphlobactor too, the thing is with giardia is it is very hard to find it has cycles and hides in the intestine folds and doesnt always show up in stool samples.

we got lucky with alfies second sample and it showed up otherwise he might still have it. he actually went on the vets floor his tummy was so bad and he caught the sample from him and sent it off. we was so embarrassed but are thankful now as it may not have shown up otherwise!!

he is so much better now and he had the treatment of a weeks worth of panacur.

hope that you get a diagnosis and treatment so your little one feels better soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> I'm waiting for the wainwrites wet to be delivered... Shiloh hasn't eatten since yesterday morning. I called his vet up and we are going to take him in tomorrow. Getting him a gaidia test done and a general bloods on the 2nd January when I get paid. Shiloh seems really down and he's been on and off his food for a few days now. I'm so worried about him :crying: This isn't like him at all.. he's sat up here on the sofa with me and he just looks so misrable. I guess I really need some suport, this is starting to get a bit much emotionally for me. I love my Shy-Bear so much I just want him to get well :crying:


How old is Shiloh? There is a very bad Thyroid problem in the Siberian Husky,
the Auto immune form is hereditary and can make an appearance in very young dogs under the age of three. Symptoms can be varied and some dogs can have only one or two others a lot more. Here is the list of symptoms.
He would need a specific Thyroid panel sent to Cambridge specialist Laboratory services or Idexx. At least Total T4, Free T4, TSH and TGAA.

Nanuq always had an iffy stomach, always had a tragic sad expression, then finally had seizures, had her thyroid tested at 2 yrs when the seizures started and all the symptoms have never re-occured and shes been on treatment now for over a year.

Clinical Signs of Canine Hypothyroidism

AKC Gazette - July 2003 pp 48-51 Coping With Thyroid Disease

Behavioral Problems
aggression / fearful / shyness / hyperactivity / lack of concentration / fly catching (biting at imaginary flies) / star gazing (staring in space) / inappropriate elimination (urine, feces)

Neuromuscular Problems
seizures / mental dullness / exercise intolerance / neurologic signs polyneuropathy / lethargy / weight gain / cold intolerance / mood swings hyperexcitability / stunted growth / chronic infections

Dermatologic Diseases
dry, scaly skin and dandruff / coarse, dull coat / bilateral symmetrical hair loss / rat tail, puppy coat / hyperpigmentation / seborrhea or greasy skin pyoderma or skin infections / myxedema / chronic offensive skin odor

Alterations in Cellular Metabolism
weakness / stiffness / laryngeal paralysis / facial paralysis / tragic expression / knuckling or dragging feet / muscle wasting / megaesophagus / head tilt / drooping eyelids

Reproductive Disorders
infertility of either sex / lack of libido / testicular atrophy / hypospermia aspermia / prolonged interestrus interval / absence of heat cycles / silent heats / pseudopregnancy / weak, dying or stillborn pups

Cardiac Abnormalities
slow heart rate (bradycardia) / cardiac arrhythmias / cardiomyopathys

Gastrointestinal Disorders
constipation / diarrhea / vomiting

Hematological Disorders
bleeding / bone marrow failure / low red blood cells / low white blood cells / low platelets

Ocular Diseases
corneal lipid deposits / corneal ulceration / uveitis Keratococonjunctivitis / sicca or dry eye / infections of eyelid glands (Meibomian gland)

Other Associated Disorders
lgA deficiency / loss of smell (dysosmia) / loss of taste / glycosuria / chronic active hepatitis / other endocrinopathies adrenal, pancreatic, parathyroid


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> How old is Shiloh? There is a very bad Thyroid problem in the Siberian Husky,
> the Auto immune form is hereditary and can make an appearance in very young dogs under the age of three. Symptoms can be varied and some dogs can have only one or two others a lot more. Here is the list of symptoms.
> He would need a specific Thyroid panel sent to Cambridge specialist Laboratory services or Idexx. At least Total T4, Free T4, TSH and TGAA.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes I will ask for the thyroid test to be done on the 4th then too. He's just turned 2 we've had him since August and he's always had this problem.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> i know what its like, we went through the mill with alfie and we were at our wits end.
> 
> he did have giardia and camphlobactor too, the thing is with giardia is it is very hard to find it has cycles and hides in the intestine folds and doesnt always show up in stool samples.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes it is very emotionally stressful I can't stand to see him like this..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> Thank you! Yes I will ask for the thyroid test to be done on the 4th then too. He's just turned 2 we've had him since August and he's always had this problem.


Would be worth getting it done certainly. Ive now had 4 out of six with Thyroid, The first three siberians got the idiopathic version later in life and Nanuq the Auto immune hereditary version, (shes a sibe/Mal cross but in both breed anyway). Two of her brothers have it too, and the 4th is just about to be tested as he has stomach problems. Interestingly enough quite a few do go skinny rather then fat with it, which is the usual, suppose if its associated with bad stomach upsets which it can be they wouldnt be getting the full nutrition of their food.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Would be worth getting it done certainly. Ive now had 4 out of six with Thyroid, The first three siberians got the idiopathic version later in life and Nanuq the Auto immune hereditary version, (shes a sibe/Mal cross but in both breed anyway). Two of her brothers have it too, and the 4th is just about to be tested as he has stomach problems. Interestingly enough quite a few do go skinny rather then fat with it, which is the usual, suppose if its associated with bad stomach upsets which it can be they wouldnt be getting the full nutrition of their food.


This is something thats gone on since he was a puppy I think because the vet told me that his teeth are under developed which means he wasn't getting enough nutriton growing up. His previous owner told me 'he's always had a dickie tummy'.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> This is something thats gone on since he was a puppy I think because the vet told me that his teeth are under developed which means he wasn't getting enough nutriton growing up. His previous owner told me 'he's always had a dickie tummy'.


Thyroid isnt something vets think of especially when they are young, or unless they come in vastly over weight and with no energy which is one of the more classic symptoms. With Nanuq looking back there were very subtle signs, she always looked sad even as a pup, she had the iffy tummy especially when temperatures went up terrible diarrhoea and mucos sometimes.
Where the others if they sat on the sofas or beds for long got off as they got too hot pretty quickly, Nan would stay put and curl up like she was in the arctic. Other then that her coat was good her weight was good, although when she played with a Siberian Husky ffriend off lead in an enclosed area he always kept going way after she had had enough, I just put it down too being a bigger heavier dog as being part Mal and having a long walk there beforehand and she was a year older too. So there were subtle clues all along from a little pup. She had had coccidia causing stomach upsets as a pup so that threw everyone off track. It was only after the seizures started and they can be thyroid linked that I had her tested and she was seriously bad.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thyroid isnt something vets think of especially when they are young, or unless they come in vastly over weight and with no energy which is one of the more classic symptoms. With Nanuq looking back there were very subtle signs, she always looked sad even as a pup, she had the iffy tummy especially when temperatures went up terrible diarrhoea, and mucos sometimes.
> Where the others if they sat on the sofas or beds for long got off as they got too hot pretty quickly, Nan would stay put and curl up like she was in the arctic. Other then that her coat was good her weight was good, although when she played with a Siberian Husky ffriend off lead in an enclosed area he always kept going way after she had had enough, I just put it down too being a bigger heavier dog as being part Mal and having a long walk there beforehand and she was a year older too. So there were subtle clues all along from a little pup. She had had coccidia causing stomach upsets as a pup so that threw everyone off track. It was only after the seizures started and they can be thyroid linked that I had her tested and she was seriously bad.


Behavioral Problems
fearful / shyness / hyperactivity / lack of concentration /

Neuromuscular Problems
stunted growth (only his teeth are he is actually big for a sibe) / chronic infections (it seems he gets every cough or infection going..)

Dermatologic Diseases
coarse, dull coat

Gastrointestinal Disorders
diarrhea / vomiting

Shiloh is a very shy and timid dog, he gets really scared at times for no reason. Usually when he's coming in from outside into his crate. He's very cautious of new people. 
His coat is very coarse a bit like Aya's went for a while after she was spayed. His teeth are under formed and he has been puking recently. He has had diarea, occationally has mucous in it since we've had him.

He has a very big lack of concentration and doesn't respond well to new training ideas? He is a very inteligent dog so it is not an inability to learn!

I can see a few symptoms yes so I will see about getting him tested for it. I called the vet and left a message so hopefully she will call back today.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> Behavioral Problems
> fearful / shyness / hyperactivity / lack of concentration /
> 
> Neuromuscular Problems
> ...


That was another thing with Nanuq too, Having had several and knowing what hyper nutters they can be, Nan was a model dog biddable quiet so easy,
to the point of being unbelievably so for a sibe/Mal, turns out its another sign often too, along with nervousness to the point of being fearful. Sounds like a deffinate possibility. My vets thought I was a bit of a crank when I asked for her to be done, after the seizures, but the neurologist said he would have done it anyway if I hadnt. Unfortuanately I went ahead with the neurology refferal and brain scan as the results were not back, she was insured though luckily, but all that of course came back negative because it was Hypo Thyroid all along. Another thing you often get is Oh he/she is low end of normal but OK, its not especially in a young dog who should have much higher readings at least mid referrence range not, below of barely clinging onto the refererence range or Low normal. Thats another reason the TGAA is important too. It will tell you if there is Auto antibodies present, you can have a period where the Auto antibodies are way high, (they should be low less then 200) but the T4 is still Ok, but if the auto antibodies are there then eventually the dog will sink into hypo thyroid. Nans TGAA was way way up and her TT4 and FT4 was shockingly low, her TSH was way up too, Meaning that the TSH Thyroid secreting Hormone was kicking out loads to tell the thyroid to make some T4 and T3 but it was incapable and her levels were through the floor. The lower they get the more ill and more symptoms the dog has.

Some vets only do a T4 often at the surgery, but its not enough you need all the parts of the profile as you can see how each bit it working individually so you get a conclusive whole picture not just one item of info that can miss so much.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> That was another thing with Nanuq too, Having had several and knowing what hyper nutters they can be, Nan was a model dog biddable quiet so easy,
> to the point of being unbelievably so for a sibe/Mal, turns out its another sign often too, along with nervousness to the point of being fearful. Sounds like a deffinate possibility. My vets thought I was a bit of a crank when I asked for her to be done, after the seizures, but the neurologist said he would have done it anyway if I hadnt. Unfortuanately I went ahead with the neurology refferal and brain scan as the results were not back, she was insured though luckily, but all that of course can back negative because it was Hypo Thyroid all along. Another thind you often get is Oh he/she is low end of normalbut OK, its not especially in a young dog who should have much higher readings at least mid referrence range not, below of barely clinging onto the refererence range or Low normal. Thats another reason the TGAA is important too. It will tell you if there is Auto antibodies present, you can have a period where the Auto antibodies are way high, (they should be low less then 200) but the T4 is still Ok, but if the auto antibodies are there then eventually the dog will sink into hypo thyroid. Nans TGAA was way way up and her TT4 and FT4 was shockingly low, her TSH was way up too, Meaning that the TSH Thyroid secreting Hormone was kicking out loads to tell the thyroid to make some T4 and T3 but it was incapable and her levels were through the floor. The lower they get the more ill and more symptoms the dog has.
> 
> Some vets only do a T4 often at the surgery, but its not enough you need all the parts of the profile as you can see how each bit it working individually so you get a conclusive whole picture not just one item of info that can miss so much.


That sounds like Shiloh, he's seriously the most well behaved sibe I've ever met..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> That sounds like Shiloh, he's seriously the most well behaved sibe I've ever met..


Seems like there are too many co-incidences both behaviour and physical wise. Deffinately worth getting him Thyroid tested. Its such a common problem in the breed now. It is easy to treat though with no side effects, and just requires a couple of pills a day. They luckily are pretty inexpensive too to most things. Other then that he would require blood tests to check his levels regularly to make sure his dose is OK. Nan has hers around 3/4 times a year. Weird thing is after having all the dogs with the same problem I got diagnosed myself with it just over two weeks ago I can tell you too, the symptoms and the effects are down right horrible, mentally and physically you would not believe how bad it makes you feel. I can now fully appreciate no wonder the effects on the poor dogs are so bad.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Seems like there are too many co-incidences both behaviour and physical wise. Deffinately worth getting him Thyroid tested. Its such a common problem in the breed now. It is easy to treat though with no side effects, and just requires a couple of pills a day. They luckily are pretty inexpensive too to most things. Other then that he would require blood tests to check his levels regularly to make sure his dose is OK. Nan has hers around 3/4 times a year. Weird thing is after having all the dogs with the same problem I got diagnosed myself with it just over two weeks ago I can tell you too, the symptoms and the effects are down right horrible, mentally and physically you would not believe how bad it makes you feel. I can now fully appreciate no wonder the effects on the poor dogs are so bad.


Yeah I think there are too many coincidences to let this one slide. I did realise thyroid was an issue in the breed but I didn't know the symptoms. Thanks for pointing them out!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> Yeah I think there are too many coincidences to let this one slide. I did realise thyroid was an issue in the breed but I didn't know the symptoms. Thanks for pointing them out!


Good luck and I really hope you get it sorted, theres nothing worse then seeing them ill and feel like you cant help.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor baby and I know how seeing them poorly brings you down. Stingey vet you have  mine let me run up a huge bill for Flynn when his insurance ran out, it totaled £745 and I pay off £100 per month - your vet could surely trust you and do these tests asap! 

Take note of SD's advice about the thyroid as hypothyroidism is common in northern breeds, though I don't know about this particular Husky strain as Martys made him greedy and ballooned from 57kgs to 68kgs! 

Hope your boy gets sorted soon - give the vet a call and see if she'll wait for the cash and do it sooner, tell her how worried you are.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Poor baby and I know how seeing them poorly brings you down. Stingey vet you have  mine let me run up a huge bill for Flynn when his insurance ran out, it totaled £745 and I pay off £100 per month - your vet could surely trust you and do these tests asap!
> 
> Take note of SD's advice about the thyroid as hypothyroidism is common in northern breeds, though I don't know about this particular Husky strain as Martys made him greedy and ballooned from 57kgs to 68kgs!
> 
> Hope your boy gets sorted soon - give the vet a call and see if she'll wait for the cash and do it sooner, tell her how worried you are.


Classic symptoms or one of them is that they do get fat and lethargic, depending on other symptoms though like getting severe gut problems with it some can lose weight. Its also been seen more with dogs that become hypo thyroid and live outside. As they cant control body temperature they can eat their own body fat trying to keep warm too apparently which can make them skinny or you dont see the classic weight gain which you usually get.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Have to confess I'm not that up on it but thought hyperthyroidism (overactive) was the one that made them skinny and hypo (underactive) made them fat. 
What I do know is Marty was a treat to walk before his meds as he couldn't be bothered with pulling, poor boy was always flagged out but his old antics soon returned once his thyroxyl kicked in!  Was nice to get the real Marts back though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Have to confess I'm not that up on it but thought hyperthyroidism (overactive) was the one that made them skinny and hypo (underactive) made them fat.
> What I do know is Marty was a treat to walk before his meds as he couldn't be bothered with pulling, poor boy was always flagged out but his old antics soon returned once his thyroxyl kicked in!  Was nice to get the real Marts back though.


It is usually Hyper thyroid or it does in humans, weirdly dogs rarely if ever suffer from Hyper its always Hypo, where as Cats aways go Hyper.

Can sympathise with Marts, Ive just been diagnosed just over two weeks ago and Im on the old thyroxine now too, and its a bloody awful illness, Ive never felt so ill in my life, was relieved when they said it was Hypo Thyroid Doc looked at me like I was Barmy because I looked to pleased it was only that


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> It is usually Hyper thyroid or it does in humans, weirdly dogs rarely if ever suffer from Hyper its always Hypo, where as Cats aways go Hyper.
> 
> Can sympathise with Marts, Ive just been diagnosed just over two weeks ago and Im on the old thyroxine now too, and its a bloody awful illness, Ive never felt so ill in my life, was relieved when they said it was Hypo Thyroid Doc looked at me like I was Barmy because I looked to pleased it was only that


Have no knowledge to share regarding Shiloh but you've had some really good posts and hopefully it will sort itself out...

SDH sorry to hear about your diagnosis, hopefully the thyroxine will do the job but in the meantime, if you need anything at all please do let us know


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lumikoira said:


> Have no knowledge to share regarding Shiloh but you've had some really good posts and hopefully it will sort itself out...
> 
> SDH sorry to hear about your diagnosis, hopefully the thyroxine will do the job but in the meantime, if you need anything at all please do let us know


Thank you, to be honest, Ive had so many dogs now with the damn problem,
so far 4 out the 6, it holds no fears at all, was just glad I now know what it was I felt so bad mentally and Physically, I can really appreciate just how the dogs feel and why you see such a difference before and after meds.

Either that or Im just turning into a Sled dog. Will let you know if I get really furry and start howling


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info  but sorry to hear of your diagnosis although I understand what you mean about being relieved especially as you know how fantastic this drug is. Mart is just his same old self and is now quite slim. Funny how when you live with them it takes ages before you see just how much weight they have gained - saw him nicking the cats kibble from the bucket in the downstairs loo and thought he'd been doing it for some time during the night (was a huge bucket) and stuck him on a strict diet. Was actually so relieved it was hypothyroidism and treatable. 

Hope you respond to treatment as quickly as Marts did, be interested to know how you get on, feel free to pm cos I am genuinely concerned. Get better soon and no howling please, could upset the dogs!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Well finally got some info because the vet I have been seeing doesn't explain stuff.. They think it's malabsorbsion but are going to test for Thyroid. I just got the money up.. I really can't afford it... I have some amazing friends! His faecal sample is with the vet now and we are taking him in for general bloods and Thyroid this week. 
Hopefully we will get some answers in the following weeks. If not we'll have to reassess..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> Well finally got some info because the vet I have been seeing doesn't explain stuff.. They think it's malabsorbsion but are going to test for Thyroid. I just got the money up.. I really can't afford it... I have some amazing friends! His faecal sample is with the vet now and we are taking him in for general bloods and Thyroid this week.
> Hopefully we will get some answers in the following weeks. If not we'll have to reassess..


Really hope you can get a diagnosis whatever it may be, and that you can get the right kind of treatment.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Really hope you can get a diagnosis whatever it may be, and that you can get the right kind of treatment.


I hope so too, Shiloh is so depressed... he tried to eat something I missed with my daughter earlier, we finally got him solid but he's still loosing weight. 25.8kg now (he's 28" tall and should be 30kg!) I told him off and he went for my hand, so he's obviously really hungry, that is VERY out of character for Shiloh..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> I hope so too, Shiloh is so depressed... he tried to eat something I missed with my daughter earlier, we finally got him solid but he's still loosing weight. 25.8kg now (he's 28" tall and should be 30kg!) I told him off and he went for my hand, so he's obviously really hungry, that is VERY out of character for Shiloh..


I know I keep banging on about the Thyroid, but again depression and whats even actually called a tragic expression is common, Nan had it. They can get snappy and agressive too either with other dogs or their humans. Dont know if I mentioned it or you saw it, there was a lady on here with ayoung Akita few weeks back, attacked her out of character completely tested and she is hypo thyroid. Causes behavioural problems as well a the physical.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor baby boy, I too hope you get a diagnosis. They should find something with all the tests they are doing - surely!

Lots of get well soon wishes and virtual (((hugs))) from here for Shiloh and good luck boy. xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

just catching with this, really sorry to hear Shiloh is no better, i have to agree with SDH it does sound like it could be thyriod, if the tests come back positive i seriously hope his breeder can be contacted?? there is a genetic thyriod condition in Siberians and affected dogs should not be bred from, unfortunatley its more than likely Shiloh is bred by one of the many idiots churning them out and they dont give a to$$ about producing healthy puppies, they most likely didnt bother doing any health tests at all on Shilohs sire and dam... its all about the money to people like that!.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> just catching with this, really sorry to hear Shiloh is no better, i have to agree with SDH it does sound like it could be thyriod, if the tests come back positive i seriously hope his breeder can be contacted?? there is a genetic thyriod condition in Siberians and affected dogs should not be bred from, unfortunatley its more than likely Shiloh is bred by one of the many idiots churning them out and they dont give a to$$ about producing healthy puppies, they most likely didnt bother doing any health tests at all on Shilohs sire and dam... its all about the money to people like that!.


No Shiloh was a private rehome his previous owner doesn't talk to me anymore because he was having behaviour problems with Yuri and took me asking her if he was like that before the wrong way. We are still having some behavioural issues with him... 2 of his thyroid tests came back negative I have another to come back. The general bloods she said there was something that surgested parasetic or allergies. should get the rest next week.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> No Shiloh was a private rehome his previous owner doesn't talk to me anymore because he was having behaviour problems with Yuri and took me asking her if he was like that before the wrong way. We are still having some behavioural issues with him... 2 of his thyroid tests came back negative I have another to come back. The general bloods she said there was something that surgested parasetic or allergies. should get the rest next week.


Hoping the rest will be come back with something so that you can get him sorted out must be a real worry.

Keep meaning to ask you and forgetting has Freya had her Puppies yet, if she hasnt it cant be long now?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow - I didn't know Freya was having pups  You must post pics cos I looove puppies and am very broody at the mo, lol! :drool: Can't have any though! :cryin:

Hope Shiloh is getting better and a diagnosis has been made, seem to take ages with these tests!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Oh wow - I didn't know Freya was having pups  You must post pics cos I looove puppies and am very broody at the mo, lol! :drool: Can't have any though! :cryin:
> 
> Hope Shiloh is getting better and a diagnosis has been made, seem to take ages with these tests!


Oh didnt you know either Malmum? Its on The website, Freya was mated a month or two after she arrived when her previous owner had to give her up through ill health. Went to a proper stud dog. The stud dog hasnt had any health testing, and neither it seems has Freya, in spite of the website saying all about health testing. If your Broody though Malmum afraid you missed the boat. Someone told me they are all sold. £650 each according to the website,
although they were not advertised on there. It also says that its not a business and they only breed for themselves and operate a waiting list, but if all are sold like someone has said, then?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

imo breeding a rehome is no different than breeding a rescue....its totally immoral,, wonder if the previous owner, who had to rehome the poor dog due to illness, knows about this?? poor Freya.


----------



## Huskymomma (Nov 23, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> imo breeding a rehome is no different than breeding a rescue....its totally immoral,, wonder if the previous owner, who had to rehome the poor dog due to illness, knows about this?? poor Freya.


she does.
She was ok about it apparently.
She also wants her dog back :rolleyes5: and since she doesnt get on with the pack is going back as soon as she is fit.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Huskymomma said:


> she does.
> She was ok about it apparently.
> She also wants her dog back :rolleyes5: and since she doesnt get on with the pack is going back as soon as she is fit.


Kind of doesn't alter the real ethical issues here though does it


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Oh didnt you know either Malmum? Its on The website, Freya was mated a month or two after she arrived when her previous owner had to give her up through ill health. Went to a proper stud dog. The stud dog hasnt had any health testing, and neither it seems has Freya, in spite of the website saying all about health testing. If your Broody though Malmum afraid you missed the boat. Someone told me they are all sold. £650 each according to the website,
> although they were not advertised on there. It also says that its not a business and they only breed for themselves and operate a waiting list, but if all are sold like someone has said, then?


Disgusting.

How can a long standing member who knows all about the need for health testing just not give a crap.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Huskymomma said:


> she does.
> She was ok about it apparently.
> She also wants her dog back :rolleyes5: and since she doesnt get on with the pack is going back as soon as she is fit.


wow things just get better and better for poor Freya dont they.....the word 'used' springs to mind!

and if Maiisiku had an ounce of decency about her, before she sends her packing ,she will use some of that money from those puppies to get Freya spayed to ensure no one else can ever uses her as a flamin cash cow!

.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Absolutely agree Noushka, how on earth anyone can think it's anywhere near acceptable to use a privately rehomed rescue as a breeding machine to raise funds for vets bills is bl**dy disgraceful. What if the bitch had died due to whelping complications? Would people mind then??


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Absolutely agree Noushka, how on earth anyone can think it's anywhere near acceptable to use a privately rehomed rescue as a breeding machine to raise funds for vets bills is bl**dy disgraceful. What if the bitch had died due to whelping complications? Would people mind then??


Raises the question if she's breeding her to fund vet bills for her other dog how will she afford to fund any vet bills the pups or mum may have?

That poor girl, What's shocking is because she's only had her a short time she will have NO idea if she has hip problems or any other genetic problems that could be passed onto the pups include that with no health tests just begs the question of what the pups will have health wise.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Huskymomma said:


> she does.
> She was ok about it apparently.
> She also wants her dog back :rolleyes5: and since she doesnt get on with the pack is going back as soon as she is fit.


Bringing an inseason bitch into a pack, where there is already an unspayed bitch whos not long finished a season herself, its not surprising she doesnt get on with the pack. There was a thread because the males were fighting, 
again probably competing over an in season bitch. Also that girl was pregnant in a pack she hadnt even had a chance to get established in before being mated. Is it really surprising there is pack unrest.

This just gets better and better doesnt it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

IMO the previous owner shouldn't have Freya back either, she had a responsibility to her dog regardless of health issue's she may have had. Letting her go just as she was about to have a season to a house full of other dogs is total crap as far as i'm concerned and if she knew she was going to be mated then she is just as bad as the breeder! 

I wonder what her "health issues" actually were and what made it impossible to keep one dog, one single dog who surely couldn't take up that much of her time and even with health problems surely some one could have helped out for a while - unless she was "desert island Dick" and there was no one around for miles! Poor disposable dogs and self centred people - sickening!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So is Freya going back to the original owner or just that she wants her back?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

if the op had an ounce of decency , this poor dog would be relinquished to breed rescue where she`d be met with `safe` hands!!!
poor , poor dog i can`t imagine what she`s been through being used like this , she must be so confused
i hope the op is also aware should there be any health problems crop up with this litter she is legally bound to take full responsibility for them should anything crop up ? puppy buyers have successfully taken breeders to court and won when there has been found to be a problem with pups , so i hope for their sake they are aware of this!! or could find themselves with more financial problems in future!!!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Agree with Diablo - the OP is nothing but a disgusting back yard breeder with no morals at all, that just abuses living things for their own financial gain, then have the audacity to ask the public to help with your vet bills - you do realise that is fraud? I hope you find homes for the rest of your poor animals before you start finding ways of making money out of them too!!!!! :incazzato: I hope it does come back to bite you in the arse - how do you sleep at night??!!! Poor poor animals!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my God, I thought the OP was a better person than that. Disgusted TBH. Can't believe in this day & age with information so freely available, that people think they can get away with things like this


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Huskymomma said:


> she does.
> She was ok about it apparently.
> She also wants her dog back :rolleyes5: and since she doesnt get on with the pack is going back as soon as she is fit.


You are joking?! That poor, poor dog!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Huskymomma said:


> she does.
> She was ok about it apparently.
> She also wants her dog back :rolleyes5: and since she doesnt get on with the pack is going back as soon as she is fit.


What?! So the poor dog was loaned out to produce pups then is going back? Poor little girl.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It's really not any wonder she didn't get on with the other dogs is it, season, mate then pups - hormonal turmoil and add to that a different environment with strangers and strange dogs - who could possibly expect her to fit in?

Wish I could have her here or Mic (Raindog) could rescue her, cos that's what she really needs! Pushed from pillar to post, such abuse is very disturbing!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

The behaviour of the human race discusts me more and more these days!

The reasons for SOME to breed astounds me!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thought I would let you know that Shiloh has now been re-homed and it was discovered he cannot have anything that contains gluten.


The sad thing is he's now looking for another new home  The person who currently has him has nursed him back to health and he has gained over 10kg! The reason I know this is because I recognised him from a photo that was posted of him and I enquired about whether it was him or not.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

mistymilo said:


> Thought I would let you know that Shiloh has now been re-homed and it was discovered he cannot have anything that contains gluten.
> 
> The sad thing is he's now looking for another new home  The person who currently has him has nursed him back to health and he has gained over 10kg! The reason I know this is because I recognised him from a photo that was posted of him and I enquired about whether it was him or not.


Poor Shiloh .


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

mistymilo said:


> Thought I would let you know that Shiloh has now been re-homed and it was discovered he cannot have anything that contains gluten.
> 
> The sad thing is he's now looking for another new home  The person who currently has him has nursed him back to health and he has gained over 10kg! The reason I know this is because I recognised him from a photo that was posted of him and I enquired about whether it was him or not.


This is the dog that she collected donations for, for vet bills, then rehomed (obviously terribly worried about him) and now he is being rehomed again? That poor dog can't even feel secure when he is ill. Bloody disgrace.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly yes it is the same dog  He is being advertised on a pets for sale page on Facebook. Not quite sure what is going on with him as there are a lot of comments and it appears rather messy. 

I feel so sorry for the dog  He needs to be in a stable home where the owner can provide him with the care and attention he deserves.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mistymilo said:


> Sadly yes it is the same dog  He is being advertised on a pets for sale page on Facebook. Not quite sure what is going on with him as there are a lot of comments and it appears rather messy.
> 
> I feel so sorry for the dog  He needs to be in a stable home where the owner can provide him with the care and attention he deserves.


They would be better trying the breed rescues, there is probabably a waiting list or likely there may be, but at least if he got in there, his chances would be a lot better then putting him on a for sale page.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Someone who works for a breed rescue has offered him a space but not sure whether this person will take it. The best thing for them to do is to accept it.

???? apparently now wants him back but as we all know she couldn't care for him properly.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

How awful, that poor dog pushed from pillar to post. Well done to the person who has nursed him back to health, as at least he stands a chance of a healthier life now. 

When you take on a dog you surely have to consider what you'd do should the dog get ill. Taking out even a small insurance would be wise, even a couple of grand is worth having. I don't know how Shiloh's old owner can live with herself, having deserted him in his hour of need. The very last thing I would do is re home a sick dog, to me that's when they need the owner they know the most.

I know it's okay for me to say, I have four working 'kids' here and work a couple of days myself - we all have to in order to pay their insurance as you just never know what fate will throw at you and it would break our hearts to not be able to help them. Having said that, we wouldn't have got them in the first place if we couldn't afford any treatment they may need at a future date. Something we all have to think of eh?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They would be better trying the breed rescues, there is probabably a waiting list or likely there may be, but at least if he got in there, his chances would be a lot better then putting him on a for sale page.


They won't get any money for him there though, will they?



Malmum said:


> How awful, that poor dog pushed from pillar to post. Well done to the person who has nursed him back to health, as at least he stands a chance of a healthier life now.
> 
> When you take on a dog you surely have to consider what you'd do should the dog get ill. Taking out even a small insurance would be wise, even a couple of grand is worth having. I don't know how Shiloh's old owner can live with herself, having deserted him in his hour of need. *The very last thing I would do is re home a sick dog, to me that's when they need the owner they know the most.*I know it's okay for me to say, I have four working 'kids' here and work a couple of days myself - we all have to in order to pay their insurance as you just never know what fate will throw at you and it would break our hearts to not be able to help them. Having said that, we wouldn't have got them in the first place if we couldn't afford any treatment they may need at a future date. Something we all have to think of eh?


Having been there and spent months nursing a young dog, I could hardly bear to leave him for one day never mind give him up. He needed me just like a baby would.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

she not only got rid of Shiloh but her 'beloved' Yuri aswell

i so hope his new owner does the decent thing and hands Shiloh over to welfare for rehoming.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> she not only got rid of Shiloh but her 'beloved' Yuri aswell
> 
> i so hope his new owner does the decent thing and hands Shiloh over to welfare for rehoming.


 thats just terrible, poor dogs 

i hope she does the decent thing but im not going to hold my breath


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

mumof6 said:


> thats just terrible, poor dogs
> 
> i hope she does the decent thing but im not going to hold my breath


isnt it just, she got rid of two of her older dogs and kept a puppy:cursing:

Shiloh is being sold on by his latest owner, tragically its clear maiisiku never took the time to find him a loving home when she got rid of him!......so it looks as though the poor lad is destined to be continually passed from pillow to post


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> isnt it just, she got rid of two of her older dogs and kept a puppy:cursing:
> 
> Shiloh is being sold on by his latest owner, tragically its clear maiisiku never took the time to find him a loving home when she got rid of him!......so it looks as though the poor lad is destined to be continually passed from pillow to post


 i really dont understand how people can just dispose of their dogs when a newer "cuter" one comes along.

I wish i had the time and space to take Shiloh


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

I've just heard from the person who currently has Shiloh that she has a lady coming to meet him today that already has 2 huskies so im crossing my fingers and hoping things work out, if not I will try and push her to allow husky rescue to have him.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

mistymilo said:


> I've just heard from the person who currently has Shiloh that she has a lady coming to meet him today that already has 2 huskies so im crossing my fingers and hoping things work out, if not I will try and push her to allow husky rescue to have him.


can you let us know how it goes please


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mistymilo said:


> Someone who works for a breed rescue has offered him a space but not sure whether this person will take it. The best thing for them to do is to accept it.
> 
> Leah apparently now wants him back but as we all know she couldn't care for him properly.


I agree best thing for him. the people know the breed and a careful where they go and at matching the right dog to the right owner, its his best chance without a doubt. However, if I remember rightly you said that he is on a for sale site on face book, if so that could be the problem, a rescue hasnt the funds to buy a dog, they have enough stretching funds for the vital things so maybe thats the problem, they are hoping to sell him.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> she not only got rid of Shiloh but her 'beloved' Yuri aswell
> 
> i so hope his new owner does the decent thing and hands Shiloh over to welfare for rehoming.


What happened to the little bitch she rehomed to breed from? I am constantly amazed at how people can just part with their dogs like this. They are never family to people like that, never. I would as soon part with one of my kids!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Yep some people are amazing and not in a good way!  I couldn't even let our Mr Snipps (crab) go to another home, let alone my babies.

Lets hope the lady today is willing to train out any faults as she knows the breed. Fingers crossed for poor Shiloh.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Have just received an update on Shiloh and it's not good news 

???? has found out that Shiloh was being re-homed and openly admitted that she didn't have the money to care for him but has rung the police and reported him missing, so Shiloh has now been taken into a shelter.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

mistymilo said:


> Have just received an update on Shiloh and it's not good news
> 
> ???? has found out that Shiloh was being re-homed and openly admitted that she didn't have the money to care for him but has rung the police and reported him missing, so Shiloh has now been taken into a shelter.


Isn't that called wasting police time? Deliberately giving a false report is against the law. She would rather see him in a shelter than possibly finding a knowledgeable home?

Something really needs to be done about this.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

mistymilo said:


> Have just received an update on Shiloh and it's not good news
> 
> ???? has found out that Shiloh was being re-homed and openly admitted that she didn't have the money to care for him but has rung the police and reported him missing, so Shiloh has now been taken into a shelter.


Are you saying having passed him on and found out he is now being sold on she has lied to police and reported him missing?! And the current owner who nursed him back to health and was trying to sell him has taken him to a shelter?

Disgusting but something doesn't add up! Firstly, there must be enough from posts to prove ???? is wasting police time and secondly, why would the owner that is selling him take him to a shelter?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Are you saying having passed him on and found out he is now being sold on she has lied to police and reported him missing?! And the current owner who nursed him back to health and was trying to sell him has taken him to a shelter?
> 
> Disgusting but something doesn't add up! Firstly, there must be enough from posts to prove ???? is wasting police time and secondly, why would the owner that is selling him take him to a shelter?


The police might, if they believed he was stolen. If that is the case, the new owner needs to fight it and prove that she bought or rehomed Shiloh legally. I don't understand any of it, really, I just feel for those poor dogs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Are you saying having passed him on and found out he is now being sold on she has lied to police and reported him missing?! And the current owner who nursed him back to health and was trying to sell him has taken him to a shelter?
> 
> Disgusting but something doesn't add up! Firstly, there must be enough from posts to prove ???? is wasting police time and secondly, why would the owner that is selling him take him to a shelter?


Agree Rocco this doesnt add up, but then when has anything added up since the whole stinking business began. I read it that to report him missing she must have declared that he was her dog still. I just wish the new owner would sign him over to resuce if they can find him a place and done with it its likely his best chance.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Agree Rocco this doesnt add up, but then when has anything added up since the whole stinking business began. I read it that to report him missing she must have declared that he was her dog still. I just wish the new owner would sign him over to resuce if they can find him a place and done with it its likely his best chance.


I agree, but if it could be shown she was wasting police time, they would not be happy with that! It's about time something was done about this woman  How many more dogs are going to go recklessly through her hands


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I knew of a Malamute she homed for a few weeks, prior to Shiloh. She was pm-ing me about him and she named him Flynn  couldn't cope with him either so homed him on a Husky site. He was only a youngster but she obviously didn't learn her lesson that Mals and Husky's take a lot more patience and training than the average dog - mind you I am absolutely gutted and fuming that Yuri has been outed as well. 

Honestly what kind of heart does this lady have? - stone I think!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

I have pushed for more information and the shelter that Shiloh has now been taken too is husky rescue, they will now find him a suitable home  This dog needs a stable home where he isn't going to get passed around, he's had so much upheaval already.

The person who re-homed him from ???? and built up his weight sent her an email saying she could no longer care for him to which ???? replied she didn't want him back because she didn't have the money. When ???? heard of how he was being advertised she reported him as being missing,apparently his microchip details hadn't been transferred over. Not sure what she hoped to achieve by doing that  Im just glad Shiloh is away from both places and the process of finding him a decent home can begin


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Insurance claim? 
Hmm, so glad he is in safe hands lets hope it's all good news from here I was worried he wouldn't get his happy ending, what a shocking time he has had.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update  and at least he is in good hands now and hopefully on the road to a permanent, forever home with someone who actually cares about him.

Good luck boy!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

That is good news for Shiloh! Hope he now finds his new forever home and no more moving around for him!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats the best news we could of hoped for. Hopefully now Shiloh will find a real forever home where he will be properly loved and looked after like he deserves


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Best place for him at least he is with people who understand him and will match him to the right home now.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have deleted all the posts on here that were not relevant but will leave the main thread up but closed just so that people know that Shiloh is now in rescue. I want no more correspondence on this matter and any threads that are a take off from this will be removed


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have removed the OP's name off here as requested by her, please do not question this either


----------

